# Grammostola actaeon



## Midwest Art (Nov 4, 2003)

Grammastola actaeon: Brazilian Red Rump.  Also known in the mid 90's as Grammastola gigantea: Goliath Red and Blue.  Fuzzy bluish/black with a stunning red abdomen. Slightly larger as adults and more docile than their cousins, Grammastola iheringi. Beautiful 5" female pictured.  Can't get enough of these guys!

N-Joy
Art


----------



## ahkiu (Nov 4, 2003)

looks fantastic \^0^/

spooky coincidence i was just considering whether i should get one of these and i think you made my mind up 

got any more pics  ?


----------



## Jakob (Nov 5, 2003)

Very fuzzy and adorable!! I'm guessing they're fairly docile with few exceptions? Do you have any of these for sale?

Later, 

Jake


----------



## Bjorgly (Nov 5, 2003)

Isnt that very similar to a G. iheringi?

Mark


----------



## Bearskin10 (Nov 5, 2003)

Very pretty T, One more for the list..... Looks like a Pulchra with a red abdomen


----------



## Vys (Nov 5, 2003)

Actaeon get all black as they mature, don't they?

Nice little critter though.


----------



## Gillian (Nov 5, 2003)

Art...

OoOoOoOo! I want..
Peace, light & eternal love..
Gillian
)0(


----------



## dennis (Nov 5, 2003)

Kinda looks like G. mollicoma (sp?) doesn't it?


----------



## Mojo Jojo (Nov 5, 2003)

Damn, I wish I didn't have a hair sensitivity.  That is one awesome looking spider.  

Jon

p.s.  Anyone know if there is a spider similar to that in appearance from the OW?


----------



## PapaSmurf (Nov 5, 2003)

looks like a black&red pinktoe speices to me kinda,becuz of its hairs. 




Josh


----------



## Tstorm (Nov 5, 2003)

I just bought 2 spiderlings sold only as "Brazilian Red Rump". Hope they're G. actaeon, but too small to tell.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bearskin10 (Nov 5, 2003)

If you got them in the $10-$20 range my guess would be that they are mismarked B. Vagans "Mexican Redrumps" However if in the $30-$50 range would more likely be one. But you never know:}  Good luck there, Greg


----------



## Spike (Nov 5, 2003)

This T is number one on my list beautiful is all I can say with my mouth open


----------



## Midwest Art (Nov 5, 2003)

*G. actaeon*

This T is number one on my list beautiful is all I can say with my mouth open

I would agree, at or certainly at or near the top of my personal favorite list!

Not very flicky at all, G. actaeon actually start out pretty small with a red rump and black hairs overall while a B. vagan would need to get around an inch long before darkening up.  We have seen several Brazilian red rumps sold at pet stops that were actually Mexican Red Rumps (B. vagans).  G. actaeon are rarely offered. 

N-Joy
Art


----------



## belewfripp (Nov 5, 2003)

I picked up a G. actaeon sling from Spiderpatch earlier this year and they are great.  When small they look kinda like C. cyaneobubescens without the blue.

Adrian


----------



## Vys (Nov 6, 2003)

"Die Tiere sollen sehr groß werden, bis zu 10 cm Körperlänge. Die erwachsenen Tiere sollen vollständig schwarz sein, mit einem metallischen Schimmer."

From vogelspinnenwelt.de.

Hm, how do these look different than G. pulchras after reaching adulthood? A deeper more shiny black, perhaps?


----------



## Inuleki (Nov 6, 2003)

and it looks like red setae on the abdomen as well... (as a difference from G. pulchra)


----------



## Vys (Nov 7, 2003)

Yes, but my point was: Not_On_Adults


----------



## rosehaired1979 (Nov 7, 2003)

Very Beautiful species how is there temperment is it like all Grammastola spp. fairly docile . **adds another to list** yall are not helping me slow down buying spiders ya know hehe :}


----------



## vulpina (Nov 7, 2003)

Beautiful T Art!!  I'll have to be on the lookout for one of these.

Andy


----------



## ahkiu (Nov 7, 2003)

so do these guys defintely lose their red when mature?


----------



## versus (Aug 24, 2004)

this could be one of the nicest grammostola species that i've ever seen! awesome!


----------



## Greaper (Aug 24, 2004)

I will try to get a pick of my 3 1/2" female on tonight


----------



## hooale (Aug 24, 2004)

Why do you call them 'Brazilian Red Rump' as they have no red abdomen when they mature? Are you not mixing up iheringi and actaeon?

regards,
Alex


----------



## hooale (Aug 24, 2004)

dennis said:
			
		

> Kinda looks like G. mollicoma (sp?) doesn't it?


Dennis, what you know in Holland as G.mollicoma is G.iheringi. For some reason we Dutch mix these grammostola species up.

Alex


----------



## GoTerps (Aug 24, 2004)

Yeah the adults I've seen don't have the red rump, but are still very gorgeous.  I'd like to have a big female.


----------



## AlanMM (Aug 24, 2004)

I got two of those...
I find there temperament not as docile as a pulchra... but still handable.
Here u see adult female... as u can see, totaly black abdomen when adult.


----------



## rafasani (Aug 24, 2004)

The thing is this, I live in south Brazil, and I´ve been told that G. iheringi are common here, but being these two species so alike I´ve been thinking perhaps it is G. actaeon and not G. iheringi... I´m planing in go T hunting when the temperature raise a little see if I can get me one or two...

the question is: is the difference between g. actaeon and g. iheringi noticeable?


----------



## Greg Wolfe (Aug 25, 2004)

*Brazilian Red Rump...*



			
				Midwest Art said:
			
		

> This T is number one on my list beautiful is all I can say with my mouth open
> 
> I would agree, at or certainly at or near the top of my personal favorite list!
> 
> ...


I agree! My sub adult female eats like a pig, is a slob, and has an attitude! :}


----------



## Midwest Art (Aug 25, 2004)

*Names?*

What's in a common name? not much.  So much for Blue Fang too, when they mature....

N=Joy
Art


----------



## hooale (Aug 26, 2004)

Midwest Art said:
			
		

> What's in a common name? not much.  So much for Blue Fang too, when they mature....
> 
> My adult cyanognathus have blue fangs so......


----------

